# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Tamara de Lempicka

## broken_smile

Tamara de Lempicka (Varsave 1898 – Cuernavaca 1979) ka qene nje artiste e njohur me natyre kozmopolitane, piktore ikone e Artit Déco. Ajo ka krijuar imazhet qe jane bere simbol i nje epoke, ka qene nje nga interpretueset me te shkelqyera te viteve njezet dhe tridhjete A paraqitur ne pikturat e saj simbolet e modernitetit dhe imazhet e femres se emancipuar, nje femer e lire, indipendente, dhe trasgresive ashtu sic ishte edhe ajo vete. Per Tamaren jeta ishte si nje veper e artit dhe me nje vullnet te hekurt ajo kultivoi talentin e saj artistik por edhe u tregua e kujdesshme qe te ndertonte imazhin e saj prej gruaje elegante dhe e sofistikuar; shume shpejt u be nje protagoniste e mondanitetit evropian. 
Tamara, kjo artiste me origjine polake, vizitoi shume vende te botes, nder to Rusine, Parisin, Italine, Usa dhe vitet e fundit vendosi ti kaloje ne Meksike. 

Portretet e saj te para ne ekspoziten e Parisit jane: "Portret d'un fillette avec son ourson", "La bohémienne" dhe "Danseuse russe"...ne portretin "Femme à la robe noire" dallohet mire perfeksionimi i stilit te saj personal te karakterizuar nga deformimi i forte i figurave dhe nga tendenca per ti zmadhuar volumet. 
Portrete te tjera ne kulmin e suksesit mes dy luftrave boterore jane: "La tunique rose" (1927), "Le rêve" (1927), "La belle Rafaela en vert" (1927), "Jeune fille aux gants" (1930), "La musicienne" (1929), "Nu aux buildings" (1929), "Le téléphone 2" (1930), "Nu aux voilers" (1931), "Arlette Boucard aux arums" (1931), "Portrait de Marjorie Ferry" (1932), "Portrait de Mademoiselle Poum Rachou" (1934).

Keto jane vepra te cilat pershkruajne cdo gje qe ne ate periudhe vleresohej si glamour dhe qe perfaqesonte nje risi: telefoni, pamjet urbane dhe ndertesat me shume kate, varkat me vela dhe vendet turistike. 
Tamara eshte shprehur se ajo ka portretizuar pothuajse gjithmone burrat dhe grate qe ajo ka dashuruar gjate jetes se saj. Miti i Tamares vazhdon te citohet akoma edhe sot per subjektet dhe veprat e saj magjepsese dhe intriguese ne boten e kinematografise, nga divet e Hollywoodit, ne televizion madje edhe ne disa reklama.

----------


## broken_smile

1. Jeune fille aux guants
2. La reve
3. Portrait de mademoiselle Poum Rachou

----------


## broken_smile

1. Le téléphone
2. Portrait du comte Vettor Marcello
3. Nu aux buildings

----------


## broken_smile

Femme à la robe noire

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

broke, 

rrofsh,


sh piktura te bukura,

edhe mbiemrin e paska sh sexy tamara

 :shkelje syri: 

lol

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> broke, 
> 
> rrofsh,
> 
> 
> sh piktura  bukura,
> 
> edhe mbiemrin e paska sh sexy  tamara
> 
> ...


Nuk do shtoja asgje tjeter.

 :ngerdheshje:

----------

